

Technology That Caught the Virginia Shooter - SQL2219
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/the-license-plate-surveillance-technology-that-caught-the-virginia-shooter/ar-BBm82lR

======
SQL2219
In 2012, the Journal reported that a man from San Leandro, California, named
Michael Katz-Lacabe filed a public records request for copies of photographs
taken by his local police department’s license plate scanners. He was handed
more than 100 pictures of his car in various locations. One showed his
daughters exiting his car, which was parked in their driveway.

